# Comment faire évoluer son G4 400 ?



## ALBERTCACTUS (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je suis depuis l'an 2000, l'heureux pocesseur d'un G4 400 avec OS 9.1.
Je voudrais le faire évoluer pour pouvoir à terme échanger des données avec un futur Powerbook G4 sous OS X Panther. Pensez-vous que c'est possible ?
Ayez pitié de moi qui débute dans ce forum
BEN


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
aucun problème, j'ai fait évoluer mon PM  G4 466MHz sous panther et ça tourne nikel,
pour ça il te faut:
- gonfler la RAM, 768MO seraient bien
- disque dur rapide 7200tr/min et 8 de cache (attention à la limitation probable à 120GO à cause du bus)
- carte graphique pour Quartz extreme


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (18 Novembre 2004)

Waouh! Ca commence fort !
Déjà merci pour la réponse!
Pour la mémoire, je ne sais pas quel est le maximum que supporte ma machine. J'en suis à plus de 300MO. Il n'y avait pas une astuce pour savoir combien il y a de mémoire ? (Pour moi c'est pas grand chose, je sais...)
Après pour la vitesse du disque dur... Ce que je sais c'est que c'est un ATA Bus 2 Dev 0.
Et pour la carte graphique, il faudra certainement que je la change.
BEN


----------



## Cillian (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenu

J'utilise aussi un G4 400 depuis Janvier 2000 avec 640 Mo de ram et j'ai pu le faire évoluer sans problème sous OS X.1 puis Jaguar puis Panther tout en gardant une partition sous OS 9.2.2.

Heu! enfin quand je dis sans problème, depuis la MàJ 10.3.6 il est très lent à l'allumage et presque toutes mes applics mettent aussi beaucoup plus de temps pour s'ouvrir.


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Novembre 2004)

ton G4 accepte jusqu'à 1,5GO de RAM, pour OS X il te faut 512 au minimum,
si ton disque dur est d'origine il est largement dépassé, je te conseille un Seagate Barracuda 120GO 8 de cache (+- 90Euros),
gardes le disque d'origine mets le en esclave (cavaliers à l'arrière du disque) et branche le sur ta nappe au milieu en mettant ton niveau disque en bout de nappe en maître (CF cavaliers)
avec ça tu booteras soit sur OS X soit sur OS 9
la carte graphique n'est pas insdispensable dans un premier temps
512MO de RAM + DD = 200 euros


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas sûr qu'il ait compris grand chose ! 



> si ton disque dur est d'origine il est largement dépassé, je te conseille un Seagate Barracuda 120GO 8 de cache (+- 90Euros),
> gardes le disque d'origine mets le en esclave (cavaliers à l'arrière du disque) et branche le sur ta nappe au milieu en mettant ton niveau disque en bout de nappe en maître (CF cavaliers)



A mon avis c'est un peu du Chinois pour lui, même si tout est juste 

Sinon si tu veux savoir combien de ram a ton mac, tu vas dans le menu pomme et c'est dans "infos système" je crois sous OS9.


----------



## Yip (19 Novembre 2004)

J'ai refilé mon "vieux" G4 400 à mon épouse pour de la bureautique et il tourne encore très correctement avec Panther. Il y a encore une partition en OS 9 mais on ne l'utilise plus.

Il n'a que 384 Mo de mémoire mais avec une carte graphique ATI 8500 l'affichage est très fluide. J'arrive même à lui faire des montages photo pour son boulot avec Photoshop 7 et des images numériques faites avec un Canon Ixus 3,1 Mpixels.
Il y a un deuxième DD interne rajouté, il reçoit même l'Airport bien que la base soit 2 étages plus haut avec un plafond très épais (voute en pierre)   .

Bien sûr, mon Bi G5 est un monstre à côté mais le G4 reste très très utilisable (et utile) par rapport à son PM 7300 sous OS 8.6 d'avant  .

D'ailleurs ils sont en réseau éthernet (ça marche bien entre OS X et 8.6) car il y a encore des fichiers dessus et puis le boîtier du 7300 supporte le moniteur qui reste à bonne hauteur , seul hic, le deuxième clavier rarement utilisé encombre un peu le bureau   .


----------



## Onra (19 Novembre 2004)

Si tu veux lui donner un gros coup de boost en changeant ton processeur, tu peux aller voir ici pour les upgrades compatibles avec ta machine. Apparement tu peux remplacer le processeur par un modèle à 1.5GHz ce qui permettra avec de la mémoire gonflé à 1Go par exemple et un nouveau disque dur d'avoir une machine que tu ne reconnaitra plus !


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> avoir une machine que tu ne reconnaitra plus !


pareil pour le compte en banque !!!!


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (19 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas sûr qu'il ait compris grand chose ! 

Tu crois ? : j'enlève le vieux DD, je le branche à l'arrière du nouveau et je mets le nouveau à la place du vieux. Alors?

1,5Go de mémoire!!! Je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait en mettre autant, j'en suis à 384Mo. En effet, c'est bien dans le menu pomme, application, info système qu'il faut regarder.
Ma carte graphique est une ATY Rage 128 Pro.
Je vais donc commencé par gonfler la mémoire et mettre un deuxième disque dur. Ce sera déjà un bon début, surtout si sa marche
Et est-ce qu'il est possible d'adapter la technologie Bluetooth ?
En tous cas merci à tous ceux qui ont bien voulu me répondre et de savoir que le réseau et l'Airport ça fonctionne me rassure. Vous êtes trop forts :king:
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (20 Novembre 2004)

Compte tenu des infos que vous m'avez données, j 'ai fait quelques recherches.
Chez UDMFrance ils ont un DD seagate barruda 120Go ATA100 Port IDE 8MO 7200tr/min pour 80¤, c'est bien celui-ci qu'il me faut ? Par contre ils n'ont apparremment pas de barrette de mémoire qui convienne.
En disque dur, il ne faut pas dépasser 120GO. Si je laisse le mien est-ce que les capacités des 2 s'additionnent ? Je passe alors à 130Go, ce ne sera pas gênant ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un adaptateur USB - Bluetooth, ça fonctionne bien ?
J'ai également ouvert ma machine pour en repérer les différents éléments, il y a de la poussière, je peux y mettre un coup de soufflette ?
J'en conclue également que la nappe est l'espèce de cordon qui relie le DD à la carte mère.
Il y a également une pile à l'intérieur, est-ce quelqu'un l'a déjà changée ?
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je vien d'installer mon deuxième disque dur  mais il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. J'ai branché les cavaliers de plusieurs façons différentes mais rien y fait.  Je suis allé sur le site d'Hitachi, j'ai essayé de tétécharger le guide d'installation de mon deskstar mais je n'ai pas le bon plug-in. :mouais: Je clique pour télécharger le plug-in, page introuvable !!!:hein: J'ai fais des recherches sur vos forums mais je n'y ai pas trouvé mon bonheur, en plus sans ADSL! (P.... d'AOL de m....). 
Bon je me tourne vers vous en espèrant qu'une âme charitable se portera à mon secours!
:love: :love:
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (26 Novembre 2004)

En plus si je vais dans Info système Apple, en n°1 j'ai mon vieux DD (normal) et en n°0 mon nouveau DD avec "Aucun volume monté" d'écrit après. Alors la tu peux le dire : je ne comprend pas tout !
BEN


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2004)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:
			
		

> En plus si je vais dans Info système Apple, en n°1 j'ai mon vieux DD (normal) et en n°0 mon nouveau DD avec "Aucun volume monté" d'écrit après. Alors la tu peux le dire : je ne comprend pas tout !
> BEN



Heu, tu l'as formaté ?


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (26 Novembre 2004)

"Heu, tu l'as formaté ?"

J'aimerai bien mais je ne sais pas comment y accéder ?
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (26 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé ! J'ai fait une recherche avec formater un DD, il faut que parte de mon CD d'installation, "outils disque dur" dans le dossier utilitaires. Merci ! Je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous!!!
Et c'est parti...
BEN


----------



## vicabo (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour les indications que j'ai déjà pu trouver dans cette discussion.

Possesseur d'un G4 400, je voudrais ajouter un DD. Ayant déjà fait cette opération sur PC, je n'ai pas de problème avec la nappe ide ou la notion de maître/esclave. En revanche, le dispositif de fixation du DD me semble différent de celui du PC: au-dessus du DD existant, le support semble plus large qu'un disque. Je ne pourrai donc pas visser le disque des deux côtés. Existe-t-il un adaptateur à intercaler? Ou une autre solution?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Onra (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum 

 Pour ton G4, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de démonter ce modèle. J'espère que quelqu'un d'autre saura te répondre.


----------



## Olive94 (30 Novembre 2004)

Voila, dans ma signature, comment j'ai upgradé mon G4 400. Je travaille quotidiennement avec pour faire de la PAO et un peu de web. Il fonctionne tres bien sous la derniere version d'osx.
Mon mac frankeinsten en résumé :
-Ajout de mémoire vive jusqu'a 2 GO (4 barettes de 512 mo et c'est pas de trop si on utilise photoshop ou des gros logiciels) ... tu peux mettre indifferemment de la SDRAM PC 100 ou 133, moi j'ai mélangé les deux et ca marche tres bien.
- Remplacement du processeur d'origine par une carte acceleratrice Gigadesign 1,4 GH (qui comporte 2 moo de cache L3)... c'est LE facteur essentiel pour obtenir un gain de vitesse notable.
Des infos, ici, permettent de comparer les differentes marques :http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/ 
 - Ma carte a été achetée ici  , et voila le site du fabricant : Le site de gigadesign . A noter qu'il est possible de placer aussi dans certains G4 Sawtooth comme le tiens des carte G4 dual processeur; il faut tester ton mac avec ce logiciel : Uni-North Asic Checker 
- Remplacement du disque d'origine par un disque 120 GO à 7200 rpm avec 2 mo de cache ( a moins de rajouter une carte pci/ide 133 on ne peut mettre en interne dans ce modele de mac des disques de + de 120 go). Cela permet a l'ordi d'acceder plus rapidement aux données...
-J'ai remplacé la carte graphique d'origine (ati rage 16 mo) par une Radeon mac edition 8500 64 mo de vram... ca aide pour l'homogeneité de l'ensemble (jeu, fluidité de l'interface etc.)
- J'ai remplacé le lecteur dvd d'origine par un combo graveur de cd/dvd (Pionneer 107), reconnu comme un superdrive. Pratique en tous points  ! Ici, un pas à pas pour changer son lecteur interne : 
le site de xrings.net 
- J'ai aussi retiré mon zip interne et je l'ai remplacé par un disque dur (c'est plus utile !)

Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas ...


----------



## Olive94 (30 Novembre 2004)

vicabo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et merci pour les indications que j'ai déjà pu trouver dans cette discussion.
> 
> Possesseur d'un G4 400, je voudrais ajouter un DD. Ayant déjà fait cette opération sur PC, je n'ai pas de problème avec la nappe ide ou la notion de maître/esclave. En revanche, le dispositif de fixation du DD me semble différent de celui du PC: au-dessus du DD existant, le support semble plus large qu'un disque. Je ne pourrai donc pas visser le disque des deux côtés. Existe-t-il un adaptateur à intercaler? Ou une autre solution?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Sur mon G4 400, le disque d'origine est vissé/soudé. Autour, il y a une sorte de chariot dont les reboords métalliques se prolongent en hauteur pour accueillir un second disque par dessus - a noter qu'aux extremités de ce rebord métallique, il y a des trous placer des petits vis et fixer ce disque supplémentaire, donc. 

A priori, a coté de cet emplacement disque, la forme de la base de la tour ("une gouttière") peut aussi accueillir un disque (voir deux emplilés), mais il n'y a pas de fixation en effet   

Sinon, il est possible de placer un autre disque a la place du lecteur zip dans l'emplacement prévu a cet effet (sous le lecteur optique). Le disque est, ici, bien maintenu car l'espace n'est pas tres étroit...


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour démonter l'ancien DD, il te faut déconnecter la nappe du disque, en-dessous il y a une petite visse qu'il faut dévisser avec un cruciforme. Ensuite tu lèves l'avant du disque et tu le tires en arriére. Tu te retrouves avec le DD et son support dans la main. Sur les côtés il a 4 vis en tout à enlever. Tu mets ton nouveau DD à cet emplacement. Ensuite pour fixer l'ancien DD au-dessus du nouveau, sur le chariot qui est en effet plus large à cet endroit, tu recherches dans tes cartons, ton Mac t'as été livré avec 4 petites vis supplémentaires (sinon tu demandes à ton fournisseur de DD). Tu visses d'abord un côté et après tu visses l'autre côté. Les languettes sont prévues pour s'adapter à différentes tailles de DD.
Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour un DD Hitachi deskstar 7K250 120Go 8Mo, impressionant comme c'est silencieux. Pour la mémoire j'ai aussi pris une barette de 512 en 133 MHz, c'est moins cher que de la 100 et ça marche! Pour le reste on vera plus tard, j'aimerai bien un ibook pour Noël... Pour me faire un petit réseau...
Pour un graveur de DVD, j'ai vu que Pioneer avaient sorti maintenant le 108, est-ce que c'est le remplaçant du 107 qui était super ?
C'est quand même bien foutu un Mac ! 
BEN
Et merci pour les infos sur le Mac Frankenstein !


----------



## Olive94 (1 Décembre 2004)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:
			
		

> Pour un graveur de DVD, j'ai vu que Pioneer avaient sorti maintenant le 108, est-ce que c'est le remplaçant du 107 qui était super ?
> C'est quand même bien foutu un Mac !
> BEN
> Et merci pour les infos sur le Mac Frankenstein !



Merci pour ces infos concernant le remplacement du disque. J'essayerai ca sous peu. Je pensais a l'epoque, pour avoir essayé de démonter ce disque d'origine, qu'il etait vraiment bien soudé.
Oui, le 108 est le remplacant du 107. Ca doit tres bien marcher dans nos machine.


Un ibook ca sera moins puissant qu'une carte acceleratrice


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (1 Décembre 2004)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Un ibook ca sera moins puissant qu'une carte acceleratrice


Oui, mais 500 euros et au final tu n'as toujours que un ordinateur.
J'ai 3 enfants alors il faudra bientôt prendre un ticket pour faire de l'ordi. En plus un portable, quand tu pars en vacances tu peux leurs mettre un DVD pour passer le temps pendant les longs trajets.
Mais peut-être que dans quelques mois je me laisserai tenter. Là j'ai déja beaucoup de choses à assimiler. J'ai installé OS 10.2 en attendant Panther, et il faut retrouver ses marques.
BEN


----------



## vicabo (3 Décembre 2004)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:
			
		

> Tu visses d'abord un côté et après tu visses l'autre côté. Les languettes sont prévues pour s'adapter à différentes tailles de DD.



Un grand merci à Olive et Albert pour tous leurs éclaircissements.   
Effectivement, je n'avais pas eu la curiosité de débrancher la nappe USB pour trouver la vis. Par contre, quand tu dis que les languettes sont prévues pour s'adapter à différentes tailles de DD, ça veut dire qu'il faut forcer pour déformer les languettes? C'est vrai que c'est bien foutu un Mac, mais il y a quand même des choses qui m'étonneront toujours! 

P.S: J'ai expérimenté le portable en voiture: 1800 km dans 1 week-end, cinq DVD regardés, un gamin heureux comme un pape!
Je recommence pour Noël, avec à peu près la même distance, mais cette fois cinq gamins dans le monospace. Avec le portable suspendu entre les appuie-têtes des sièges avant, et une batterie de DVD et Divx, nous devrions conserver un peu de calme.


----------



## Scorpion (2 Septembre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un G4 400 sous OS 10.3.9 et 192 Mo de ram. Pour utiliser Office et internet ca va bien. Pour iphoto, ca rame de folie avec mes 600 photos de 7 méga-pixels. Je vais rajouter de a ram parce que c'est pénible avec iphoto. Sinon j'ai jamais de plantage.


----------

